
Ask HN: Technology and framework for file storage web service - netrix
I would like to develop an application (not necessary a web page) that will be able to handle my requirements which are:<p>* file uploads (with meta-data) which I would like to store in one specified directory on server (meta-data would be in SQL database),<p>* text data (with structure or without),<p>* handle JSON queries so I will be able to get information&#x2F;data from server.<p>Is there any kind of framework that will allow me to quickly create such application and help me storing and retrieving data with JSON queries?<p>Maybe (but not necessarily) there is a python framework for that?
======
netrix
I got the tip to use Flask
([http://flask.pocoo.org/](http://flask.pocoo.org/)) and it turned out to
fulfill my requirements. Thx for the answers.

------
gt565k
use Ruby on Rails with carrierwave gem to upload files to AWS s3

write your custom api in rails to serve those files

